# Do you count calories?



## Vixen3000 (May 30, 2018)

I'm looking at toning up and don't know what diet to do! How often should I go to the gym? Do I count calories?

Any advice would help.

I'm a healthy weight female with the standard body fat. Could lose we around my stomach and thiighs


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Welcome to the forum,

Whatever your goals, you really need to know how many calories to be consuming on a daily basis.

Weigh yourself first thing in the morning, after you have been to the bathroom then input your stats here www.tdeecalculator.net.

Those will give you an estimated calorie amount for maintenance (staying the same weight as you are) Bulking (gaining weight/muscle) and cutting (losing weight), you can swap between bulk/cut/main under the macronutrients heading (halfway down page).

The key to any diet is knowing exactly how many calories you need on a daily basis, and just eating under (or over) that number.

So to answer your question, should you be counting calories, yes.

Try to get as close as possible to your cutting calories every day, a little over or under is fine but no more than say 20 - 30 calories either way (stick to this bit).

Foods to eat:

Absolutely anything you want, Just weigh and track everything you eat and drink with MYFITNESSPAL, inc milk in tea & coffee etc. (don't add calories back in when you've exercised, MFP will ask if you want to do this).

Check your TDEE on a weekly or even daily basis, because it obviously drops as your weight comes down, and adjust calories accordingly in Myfitnesspal (it's in goals).

If you want quicker weight loss you can obviously add in cardio and or resistance exercises, not only will this help retain muscle, but it will also create a bigger calorie deficit.
If you were to do this, I would recommend just a 30 min incline walk on the treadmill or walk outside at a steady state 3 x week.

Drink plenty water, at least 1.5-3 litres a day.
It's important to drink more water whilst dieting, not drinking enough will cause you to retain it, not only that, toxins called persistent organic pollutants, accumulate in fat cells, which get released into the bloodstream when dieting and burning fat.

@anna1 @Flubs should be able to give you some specific training/routine advice.

There are loads of pre made routines online, here is just one:

https://www.bodybuilding.com/content/ultimate-beginners-machine-workout-for-women.html


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Welcome @Vixen3000

I really can't advice as I'm not a professional

I can only give you an idea of what I like to do

weights 5 days a week , hitting every muscle group twice a week

cardio I don't do at the gym but I walk a lot

we don't know much about you , novice ? First time working out ?

you can't really go wrong with the advice @Sparkey gave you and remember, it has been said a lot , but consistency is key

best of luck


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

good advice given by sparkey, however "Could lose we around my stomach and thiighs" unfortunately, you cannot spot reduce fat, your body will decide where to lose it from and in what order!


----------



## Anytimestrength (Jul 23, 2020)

no i never count my calories


----------

